# Weak/ wimpy hindquarters?



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Fine for the breed. I think?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, he looks like a STB to me . Lots of slow hill work would help him to build some more muscle there.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Look all right to me. . . (but I'm no expert!) Not drastically anything wrong.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok. just making sure


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

yep they look fine to me, not superduper muscly but still good, I agree with smrobs about the hill work for building muscle, lots of trotting is great too, and trotting up hills lol!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok , I will do some of that once it cools down outside


----------

